# Stör macht ausflug !!



## Crossbowman7711 (5. Aug. 2009)

Hallo ich habe einen ca. 70 cm großen Albino __ Sterlet im Teich . Es gab noch nie Probleme mit ihm doch gestern abend gegen 23:30 Uhr hörte ich einen großen Platscher und der Stör lag neben dem Teich auf dem Rasen .
Hat jemand eine Ahnung warum er das gemacht ?

viele Grüße 

Marius


----------



## thias (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Stör macht ausflug !!*

... ihm wird der Teich wohl zu klein sein und er will sich was größeres suchen...


----------



## Digicat (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Stör macht ausflug !!*

Servus Thias

Ich wollte schon das gleiche schreiben , habe es mir dann aber verkniffen


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Stör macht ausflug !!*



Crossbowman7711 schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Ahnung warum er das gemacht ?



Sauerstoffmangel ? __ Parasiten ? Oder einfach weil er mal Lust dazu hatte


----------



## CoolNiro (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Stör macht ausflug !!*

Als 70cm Stör würde ich bei 18.000 Liter
auch flüchten...


----------



## jochen (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Stör macht ausflug !!*

Hallo Marius,

wie schon meine Vorschreiber angedeutet haben, 18000 ltr für einen Stör ist alles andere als artgerechte Haltung.
Ob der Stör aber deswegen springt wage ich jedoch zu bezweifeln.

Ich tippe eher wie schon von Uwe angedeutet auf __ Parasiten, oder eben Sauerstoffmangel.

Beide Gründe können natürlich durch das geringe Volumen gefördert werden.

Eine Bitte, 
helfe den Stör bei seiner Wanderschaftsversuchen, und gebe ihn wen möglich in einen für ihn geeigneten Teich ab.


----------



## rainthanner (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Stör macht ausflug !!*

Ich tippe auch auf einen Selbstmordversuch.


----------



## euroknacker (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Stör macht ausflug !!*

Nur mal so zur beruhigung, habe vor ein paar Wochen ein ähnliches Problrm gehabt nur das mir der Fisch aus dem 4000 Liter großen Quickpool gesprungen ist, in dem er während meiner Umbaumaßnahmen am Teich utergebracht war. Konnte mir das auch nicht erklären zumal ich die Fische letztes Jahr über Monate wegen Teichneubau ebenfalls in diesem Pool hatte und nichts passiert war.
In meiner Not habe ich dann mit einem netten Herrn der Firma Caviar Creator telefoniert, dieser hat mir dann bestätigt das bei denen die __ Störe auch hin und wieder springen und man normalerweise eine Barirere von mindestens 20cm haben sollte damit diese nicht mehr aus dem Teich springen. 
Er tippte hingegen auf viel zu warmes Wasser, mehr wie 23°C sollten es nicht sein und dann bitte kaum noch füttern.
Sauerstoffmangel äußert sich anders, deswegen springen die nicht, dann schwimmen sie auf dem Rücken und teilweise mit dem Kopf aus dem Wasser.
Bei mir kommen 2 Störe a 90cm und 13 Koi von 40 bis 15cm auf 40.000 L Wasser das nennen diese Fachleute dann schon paradiesische Zustände.

Also merke es kommt nicht nur auf die Wassermenge an sondern halt ebenfalls auf den Besatz und die Filterung an.

Schlimm das immer und überall Störhalter sofort angegriffen werden sobald sie ein Problem mit den Tieren haben, 18.000L finde ich nicht unbedingt wenig, es kommt halt darauf an was sich sonst noch mit dem Tier das Quatier teilen muß.


----------



## klaus e (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Stör macht ausflug !!*

Nun ja, die Fa. Caviar Creator kreiert, wie der Name schon sagt, Kaviar. Für die "Profis" unter den Störhaltern sind dann 40 000 l mit deinem Besatz tatsächlich paradiesisch.
Für den Betreiber einer Hühnerfarm leben die in privaten Gärten gehaltenen "Hobby-Hühner" sicherlich auch im Garten Eden.
Verstehe mich bitte nicht falsch, ich habe k.A. von Störhaltung im Gartenteich weil ich mir diese Fische nicht halten möchte. Aber Caviar Creator hält die Fische nur zur professionellen Produktion von Kaviar und da geht es nur um betriebswirtschaftliche Belange.


----------



## Wuzzel (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Stör macht ausflug !!*

Definitiv zu klein der Teich, deswegen hüpft er... der will wandern und ist größere Gewässer gewohnt. 
Kann er das nicht , dann kommts einem Suizidähnlichen Versuch gleich, das zu tun. 
Getreu dem Motto: Es muss doch noch mehr geben als dieses für mich viel zu kleine Loch, schlimmer kanns nicht werden, wenn ich einfach mal versuche rauszuspringen. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Eugen (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Stör macht ausflug !!*



euroknacker schrieb:


> Schlimm das immer und überall Störhalter sofort angegriffen werden sobald sie ein Problem mit den Tieren haben, 18.000L finde ich nicht unbedingt wenig,.



Noch schlimmer ist aber,wenn __ Störe nicht artgerecht in solchen Pfützen gehalten werden und der Besitzer auch noch stolz drauf ist.
Vor allem, wenn dann auch noch 10-13 Kois mit drin rumschwimmen.

Laut Profil haben eure Teiche 20 bzw 26 qm.
Da hat jeder Häftling in einer Einzelzelle mehr Bewegungsfreiheit.

Merke, nicht nur die Wassermenge,der Besatz und die Filterung machts.
Auch die Fläche = Bewegungsfreiheit sollte stimmen.


----------



## jochen (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Stör macht ausflug !!*

Hallo Jürgen,



euroknacker schrieb:


> Schlimm das immer und überall Störhalter sofort angegriffen werden sobald sie ein Problem mit den Tieren haben, 18.000L finde ich nicht unbedingt wenig, es kommt halt darauf an was sich sonst noch mit dem Tier das Quatier teilen muß.



Naja, für meinen Teil habe ich doch sehr vernünftig und ruhig auf die Misstände (Volumen) am Teich hingewiesen.

Für deinen Tipp Zwecks zu hoher Temperatur, ist wahrscheinlich auch das geringe Volumen zuständig,
weniger Wasser (18000) erwärmt sich halt mal schneller als zB. 50000ltr.
Ich selbst habe keine praktizierte Ahnung von Stören, habe mir die Erfahrungen nur angelesen, jedoch denke ich zumindest, kann ich in diesen Fall schon unterscheiden was für Artikel ich glauben kann, und was für welche nicht.
Ob in guten Büchern oder Internetseiten ist wahrscheinlich der gleiche Tenor...
__ Störe brauchen ne Menge Volumen, auf jeden Fall mehr als 18000ltr.

In der Aquaristik, in der ich mich persönlich ein wenig auskenne, springen schon mal Fische bei nicht idealer Haltung, die ansonsten eher als "Nichtspringer"  bekannt sind, daher mein Tipp an Marius den Stör eher abzugeben.


----------



## Blaukoi (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Stör macht ausflug !!*

Hallo Jochen,

wenn ich richtig verstehe, springen Fische nur bei einer nicht artgerechten Haltung. Aber warum springen Fische auch in großen Seen und Teichen ??
Wenn sie dort nicht artgerecht leben, dann wo sonst??? Meine Kois springen auch manchmal, aber dann ist wieder Schluß.

Viele Grüße aus Nürnberg
Volker


----------



## CoolNiro (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Stör macht ausflug !!*



> wenn ich richtig verstehe, springen Fische nur bei einer nicht artgerechten Haltung. Aber warum springen Fische auch in großen Seen und Teichen ??
> Wenn sie dort nicht artgerecht leben, dann wo sonst??? Meine Kois springen auch manchmal, aber dann ist wieder Schluß.



Sorry Volker,

aber das ist jetz mehr dummstellen als ernsthaft nachfragen 

Das Fische nach einer Mücke springen, oder wenn Sie __ Parasiten
haben weißt Du ja wohl selber :crazy

18.000 Liter + 70 Zentimeter Stör = Tierquälerei

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Christine (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Stör macht ausflug !!*



euroknacker schrieb:


> In meiner Not habe ich dann mit einem netten Herrn der Firma Caviar Creator telefoniert, dieser hat mir dann bestätigt das bei denen die __ Störe auch hin und wieder springen und man normalerweise eine Barirere von mindestens 20cm haben sollte damit diese nicht mehr aus dem Teich springen.



Hallo Euroknacker, geh doch mal und schau Dir bitte ganz genau an, wie die netten Leute ihre Fische halten. Und laß Dir auch gleich erklären, oder besser demonstrieren, wie sie ihr Produkt "ernten". Dann wirst Du sehen, dass zwischen der Kaviarproduktion und der Störhaltung im Gartenteich erhebliche Unterschiede bestehen.




euroknacker schrieb:


> Schlimm das immer und überall Störhalter sofort angegriffen werden sobald sie ein Problem mit den Tieren haben,



Das könnte eventuell daran liegen, dass 98 % der Probleme aus mangelhafter Haltung resultieren.




Blaukoi schrieb:


> wenn ich richtig verstehe, springen Fische nur bei einer nicht artgerechten Haltung. Aber warum springen Fische auch in großen Seen und Teichen ??
> Wenn sie dort nicht artgerecht leben, dann wo sonst??? Meine Kois springen auch manchmal, aber dann ist wieder Schluß.



Hallo Volker,

wenn Du den Satz ganz aufmerksam noch mal liest:



jochen schrieb:


> springen schon mal Fische bei nicht idealer Haltung, *die ansonsten eher als "Nichtspringer"  bekannt sind*



Es gibt halt Fischarten, bei denen gehört Springen zum normalen Verhalten (z.B. Lachse oder __ Moderlieschen) und es gibt Fische, da gehört es nicht dazu (z.B. Störe).


----------



## Blaukoi (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Stör macht ausflug !!*

Hallo Christine und Andy,

ich lese die Komentare nächstes mal genauer.

Viele Grüße aus Nürnberg
Volker


----------



## Blaukoi (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Stör macht ausflug !!*

Hallo,

ich bin allerdings der Meinung, dass man nicht nur auf die Halter einprügeln sollte, sonder auch auf die Züchter, bzw. Händler. Am 01. Mai war bei meinem KoiZüchter/händler Tag der offenen Tür. Wenn ich mir vorstelle, wieviel __ Störe er verkauft hat und wieviel von ihnen noch leben??? Verkaufen nach dem Motto "Geschäft ist Geschäft".

Viele Grüße aus Nürnberg
Volker


----------



## Wuzzel (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Stör macht ausflug !!*

Das ist eine typisch deutsche Eigenart, die Verantwortung immer an andere weiter zu geben. 
Sind denn die Motorradverkäufer auch schuld an Unfällen, weil einer ne große Maschine mit zu wenig Fahrpraxis kauft. 
Leute ruft nicht immer nach anderen. Tragt die Verantwortung für das was ihr tut selber. 

Eine ordentliche Beratung wär ja schön, hat aber den einzigen Effekt das der der ordentlich berät kein Umsatz macht und die Leute ihren Stör woanders kaufen. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## jochen (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Stör macht ausflug !!*

Hallo Volker,



Blaukoi schrieb:


> Hallo Jochen,
> 
> wenn ich richtig verstehe, springen Fische nur bei einer nicht artgerechten Haltung. Aber warum springen Fische auch in großen Seen und Teichen ??



zu deiner Frage,

ich denke du hast nicht richtig verstanden was ich meinte.
Fische springen nicht nur aus nicht artgerechter Haltung, mit der Folge von bakteriellen Erkrankungen.
Es kommt immer darauf an welche Fischart im Normalfall springt.
Ich bezog ja wie du lesen kannst meine Beobachtungen und eigenen Erfahrungen auf die Aquaristik.
Hier gibt es Fischarten die kann man jahrelang in offenen Aquarien ohne Veluste halten.
Andere Arten würden nicht einen Tag im Aquarium verweilen, meisst __ Oberflächenfische (zB. Beilbäuche) die ihre Nahrung im "Flug" verdienen.
Hier ist es schon fatal, kleinste Ritzen in der Abdeckung zu haben.
Künstler im Ausbrechen sind zB. viele Wildformbettas. (Kampffische)

Der Stör ist ja wohl im Normalfall nicht als "Springer" beschrieben,  sicherlich kann es passieren, das so ein Fisch auch mal springt.

Sollten jedoch Fische vermehrt springen, die eben nicht im Idealfall ihre Nahrung im Flug ergattern, liegt meisst eine Krankheit vor.
Erst wetzen (schönes fränkisches Wort gelle...) /reiben sie sich an Gegenständen im Teich, wenn das nicht mehr hilft wird wahrscheinlich ??? - aus Verzweiflung gesprungen.

PS;

ich will Marius bestimmt nicht masregeln oder gar beschimpfen, eigentlich nur helfen...

er fragte, ich antwortete mit meiner Meinung, mehr nicht.


----------



## heiko-rech (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Stör macht ausflug !!*

Hallo,


Blaukoi schrieb:


> ich bin allerdings der Meinung, dass man nicht nur auf die Halter einprügeln sollte, sonder auch auf die Züchter, bzw. Händler. Am 01. Mai war bei meinem KoiZüchter/händler Tag der offenen Tür. Wenn ich mir vorstelle, wieviel __ Störe er verkauft hat und wieviel von ihnen noch leben??? Verkaufen nach dem Motto "Geschäft ist Geschäft".



Das kann man so nicht sagen. Der Händler muss von irgendwas leben und muss halt auch Fische verkaufen. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass er schon weiß, dass die meisten Fische nicht artgerecht gehalten werden, er muss aber einen Mittelweg finden zwischen dem Wohl der Fische und seinem eigenen.

Ein schöner Vergleich sind auch Autohändler oder Motorradhändler. Stell dir vor ein Motorradhändler würde seinen Kunden fragen, ob er mit den 180PS und mehr umgehen kann und nur denen das Mopped verkaufen, von denen er den entsprechenden Eindruck gewinnt. Er würde keine einzige Maschine verkaufen. Dennoch würde der Kunde bei einem anderen die 180PS Maschine kaufen und damit wie ein bekloppter über die Landstraße fegen.

Genauso wird es dem Fischhändler gehen. Der weiß, dass der Kunde diesen Fisch haben will und ihn zur Not bei einem anderen Händler kauft. Ich kann mir auch vorstellen, dass viele Kunden wissen, dass sie zu kleine Teiche haben und bei Fragen des Händlers entsprechend falsche Angaben machen.

Ich würde daher die Hauptschuld immer noch beim Fischhalter/ Käufer sehen.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Crossbowman7711 (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Stör macht ausflug !!*

Hallo ,
vielen Dank für die Antworten und Diskusionen .
Ich weis ja das unwissenheit nicht vor Strafe schützt aber muß das denn gleich so krass bzw. negativ ausfallen .
Ja ich gebe zu ich war stolz auf den Stör und laut mehreren Händleraussagen die ich mir parallel eingeholt habe wäre die " Pfütze " mit nur 18000 L und 26 qm oberläche wohl groß genug . 
In mach einem Auge mag ich jetzt ein Tierquälerei sein ist jetzt der der nen AMG fährt auch ein Umweltquäler . 
Nun gut die meisten Antworten waren doch eindeutig und ich werde mich zum Wohle des Tieres nach einem andern Gewässer umschauen 
Abgesehen davon das viele der Meinung sind das __ Störe nicht in einen Teich gehören wie groß soll / muß der Teich/See sein damit er nicht wieder in einer 
" Pfütze " landet ???????

viele Grüße 

Marius


----------



## CoolNiro (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Stör macht ausflug !!*

Hallo Marius,

die tiefste Zone sollte mindestens 12 x die Körperlänge
des Störes (wenn ausgewachsen) gerade in eine Richtung
haben. Das ist schon mal die Strecke die ein Fisch als
Fluchtstrecke braucht um sich angeblich sicher zu fühlen.

Aber beim Stör bin ich selbst mit dieser Aussage skeptisch.
Irgendwie gehören solche Tiere gar nicht in Gefangenschaft,
ausser sie sind in freier Wildbahn nicht mehr in der Lage
zu überleben. Das ist wie bei den Zootieren auch.

Auf jeden Fall kann ich nur sagen Respekt, wenn Du das
Tier abgibst...und wenn die eine oder ander Aussage etwas
krass war nimm das nicht persönlich, aber es gibt halt schon
zu viele Beiträge über verendete __ Störe hier im Forum, da
ist man einfach traurig und sauer über die immer wieder
vorkommende Fehlhaltung.

Deine Unwissenheit nehm ich Dir mal ab, leider gibts aber
auch genug Leute hier die trotz abraten sich Störe zulegen
aus reinem Egoismus, Angeberei und Geltungssucht. 
Hinterher ist das Geschrei dann groß, wenn einer stranguliert
in den fadenalgen hängt.

Alles Gute für Dich und den Stör,
Gruß
Andy


----------



## ebo (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Stör macht ausflug !!*

Ich würde den Stör abgeben du siehst es ja auch selber schon ein.

Er gehört nicht in einen Koi-Teich.
Und ab einer bestimmten Größe sind auch 18.000 Liter zu wenig.

__ Störe sind eigentlich Fluss-Tiere. In welche Hände du den gibst musst du selber wissen. Eigentlich in die freie Natur aber hier in der Nähe gibt es nix. 

Ob sich hier Leute Störe aus Geltungssucht oder Angeberei zulegen wage ich mal zu bezweifeln. Solche Aussagen provozieren doch nur.

Es ist halt eine Hysterie. Klein sind die recht günstig, sie wachsen sauschnell, sehen witzig aus und sind in Mode gekommen.  Das ist meiner Meinung nach eher der Punkt.

Ich habe viele Bekannte mit Stören aber da hat noch keiner mit angegeben.

Ich habe denen auch schon 1000x gesagt das Störe in Koiteichen nix zu suchen haben aber noch hören sie nicht auf mich.

negativ:
die stören die Winterruhe der Koi
müssen im Winter gefüttert werden
Medikamentenbehandlung wird deutlich erschwert
Wassertemperatur 
usw.

Gruss
ebo


----------



## CoolNiro (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Stör macht ausflug !!*



> __ Störe sind eigentlich Fluss-Tiere



da solltest Du hier noch mal nachlesen:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Störe



> Eigentlich in die freie Natur aber hier in der Nähe gibt es nix.



Das ist strafbar 



> Ob sich hier Leute Störe aus Geltungssucht oder Angeberei zulegen wage ich mal zu bezweifeln. Solche Aussagen provozieren doch nur.



Das darf ruhig provozieren, weils wahr ist !


----------



## hadron (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Stör macht ausflug !!*



CoolNiro schrieb:


> ...Irgendwie gehören solche Tiere gar nicht in Gefangenschaft, ausser sie sind in freier Wildbahn nicht mehr in der Lage zu überleben....



welche Tiere gehören denn in deinen Augen in Gefangenschaft?



CoolNiro schrieb:


> ...aber es gibt halt schon zu viele Beiträge über verendete __ Störe hier im Forum



Naja ... gibt auch genug Beiträge über verreckte Goldfische/Kois/Shubidus und sonstige Tiere die offensichtlich in Gefangenschaft gehören 

Liebe Grüße Jörg


----------



## sister_in_act (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Stör macht ausflug !!*

hallo 
@ hadron

ich denke es macht schon einen gewaltigen unterschied, ob man sich einen fisch in einen entsprechenden teich setzt, der mit den dort gegebenen parametern gut leben kann oder einen stör, der von haus aus in kalten, fließenden ,großen und sehr sauerstoffreichen  gewässern lebt.

nicht viele teichbesitzer können dies gewährleisten zum wohlergehen der tiere und leider ist die informationspolitik im verkauf diesbezüglich...

über tiere in gefangenschaft könnte man eine grundsatzdiskussion betreiben, die jedoch in diesem thread  nichts zu suchen hat.

und ja,  leider  sterben auch  koi, goldis, __ shubunkin usw. dies jedoch häufig weil zuerst der teich, dann die fische und zuletzt die wichtige information über die grundbedingungen, die die tiere brauchen um leben zu können , eingeholt werden.

MfG
ulla


----------



## ebo (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Stör macht ausflug !!*

Wenn es dem Stör in Freiheit besser und artgerecht ginge wäre mir das egal ob strafbar oder nicht.
Die andere Alternative ist die "Pfanne" und da ist die Freiheit doch besser oder?

Da hier in der Nähe aber nix artgerechtes gibt muss man halt nach einer anderen Lösung suchen. Nur mir fällt da keine ein.

Wer mit einem großen Teich und zb Koibesatz holt sich einen wildfremden Stör rein der die Koi auch noch im Winter stört?

Bzgl. Fluss.

Die meisten Störarten sind Flusstiere bzw. Wanderfische. Insbesondere der __ Sterlet.
Aber egal.
Und provozieren muss nicht sein. Und wenn es noch so wahr ist. Kritik an richtiger Stelle ok mit anschließender Hilfestellung.


----------



## hadron (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Stör macht ausflug !!*



sister_in_act schrieb:


> ... in diesem thread  nichts zu suchen hat...



Die meisten Antworten hier in diesem Thread wie wohl auch in den meisten anderen haben fast von Anfang an nix zu suchen.

Ich erinnere kurz: Die Frage war warum wohl der Stör aus dem Teich gesprungen ist!

Für fast jeden war es sofort klar - "Jaaa - wieder so ein "Irrer" mit Stör im (viel zu kleinen) Teich ich zitiere:



thias schrieb:


> ... er will sich was größeres suchen...





Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> ...einfach weil er mal Lust dazu hatte





rainthanner schrieb:


> Ich tippe auch auf einen Selbstmordversuch.



und so weiter und sofort - wie es halt hier im Forum so üblich ist ! Anstatt mal einen sachlichen Ansatz zu verfolgen kommen nur Kommentare die - vorsichtig formuliert - allerhöchstens Stammtischniveau haben.

Von drei Seiten Thread hier habe ich mit gutem Willen vielleicht ein oder zwei Posts entdeckt die wenigstens versucht haben sich des Problems anzunehmen - der Rest nur geflame.

Fakt ist: *Jeder Fisch im Gartenteich ist nicht artgerecht gehalten*. Goldfische - Kois - __ Störe etc. sind Waren die extra für den Verkauf in Massen produziert werden und ALLE, die Fische aus Zoohandlungen/Baumärkten etc. haben, fördern dies. Ein Stör der nicht mehr im Gartenteich landet (da hat er ja nix zu suchen) hat also folgende realistische "Entwicklungsmöglichkeiten:

1) Die Zoohandlung kauft keine Störe mehr ein, weil sie sie nichtmehr los wird.
2) Der Züchter führt die Störe dann stattdessen der Kaviar/Fleischproduktion zu.
3) Ein männlicher Stör wird spätestens nach 3 Jahren geschlachtet und landet auf dem Teller/Dose zum Verzehr.
4) Ein weiblicher Stör wird bis zur Geschlechtsreife in (noch viel kleineren Becken qm/Stör) hochgezogen und dann ausgeweidet.

Also ich als Stör hätte die Alternative 18.000 Liter Gartenteich dann wohl doch vorgezogen 

Jedes halten von Tieren ausserhalb ihrer natürlichen Umgebung ist immer ein Kompromiss und jeder der hier eine Frage stellt, macht sich sorgen um das Tier und möchte das Problem lösen - warum wird dann nicht versucht zu helfen sondern der Fragesteller (wie in diesem Fall) einfach nur "zusammen geschissen" 

edit:
btw - wie siehts dann mit nem 70-cm-Koi in 18.000 liter aus?


----------



## Susan (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Stör macht ausflug !!*

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele hadron, ist mir in der kurzen Zeit wo ich hier bin auch aufgefallen.
Finde ich echt schade...genau darum geht es -> "jeder der hier eine Frage stellt, macht sich sorgen um das Tier und möchte das Problem lösen."

Der Koi 70 cm so weit wie ich weiß braucht max. der 1. nur 5000L und alle anderen 1000-2000L, haben aber einen "Vorteil" das sie Rückwärts schwimmen können....


----------



## hadron (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Stör macht ausflug !!*

@Crossbowman

Ich hab mal bischen rumgesucht und habe tatsächlich etwas interessantes bzgl. Stör gefunden und das hier  . Naja - is aus nem importierten Forum - da war wohl alles noch etwas sachlicher 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/4

Sehr ausführlich - gemischt aus *eigener Erfahrung* und Literatur - ich würde diesem poster mehr Vertrauen schenken als all den selbsternannten Stör-Experten die Ihr geballtes "Wissen" auf dich niederprasseln haben lassen.

Da __ Störe durchaus *mal* springen können - vermute ich mal dass er das auch einfach so gemacht hat ... ist blos neben dem Wasser gelandet. Sorgen würde ich mir erst machen wenn so etwas öfters vorkommt.

Eine Frage hätte ich da noch. Kann es sein dass er in Richtung des Wassereinlaufs deines Teichs rausgehüpft ist? Wenn ja, könnte das eine mögliche Erklärung sein. Fische schwimmen meist entgegen der Strömung - vielleicht hat er gedacht der Wassereinlauf ist nur eine kleine "Hürde" wie sie auch in der Natur vorkommt und hat sogar Anlauf genommen um diese Hürde zu überwinden? Helfen könnte in diesem Fall eine Schutzbepflanzung grosszügig vor dem Einlauf.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## sternhausen (7. Aug. 2009)

Hallo Jörg
Du hast vollkommen recht, da gibt es nichts hinzuzufügen.
Aber auch du wirst merken das es bei diesem Thema sinnlos ist, hier gegen die selbsternannten Experten  zu schreiben.
Übrigens kann dieses Sprungverhalten bei Stören ganz normal sein.
Manche haben eben das Bestreben auf Wanderschaft zu gehen, aber sicher nicht weil sie __ Parasiten oder sonstiges haben.
Grüße Reinhard


----------



## Annett (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Stör macht ausflug !!*

N'abend.

Um mal die sachliche Schiene weiter zu gehen... der zitierte User (verlinkter Beitrag) hat uns einen "Fachbeitrag" zum Thema Stör überlassen...
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/downloads.php?do=file&id=14



Beste Grüße,
Annett


----------



## stu_fishing (8. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Stör macht ausflug !!*

Hallo zusammen!

Nachdem ich der zitierte User bin  nur kurz ein zwei Anregungen zum Thema...
Nachdem hier bereits der Satz gefallen ist: 





ebo schrieb:


> Wenn es dem Stör in Freiheit besser und artgerecht ginge wäre mir das egal ob strafbar oder nicht.
> Die andere Alternative ist die "Pfanne" und da ist die Freiheit doch besser oder?



muss ich nun doch meinen Senf dazu geben. Es ist nicht nur strafbar sondern auch ein unabschätzbares Risiko. Momentan werden an Ostsee und Nordsee Wiedereinbürgerungen mit den jeweils heimischen Arten durchgeführt (A. sturio und A. oxirhynchus). Die in Gartenteich gehaltenen Arten bzw. im Fischhandel verkauften Arten sind aber großteils aus dem Pontokaspischen Raum bzw. Sibirien. Wenn diese Arten ausgewildert werden können sie sich mit den heimischen Arten kreuzen und die Genpools vernichten. Von daher ist ein Besatz mit Stören aus dem Gartenteich, auch wenn sie es vielleicht im Freigewässer besser haben eine ökologisch durch nichts zu rechtfertigende Handlung.

Was das Springen betrifft kann ich inzwischen mehrere Muster beobachten. __ Störe sind generell springfreudige Fische. 
1) es wird vermehrt vor Gewittern gesprungen
2) es wird vor allem in der Dämmerung gesprungen
3) bei Parasitenbefall wird um einiges häufiger gesprungen als sonst
4) in kleinen Teichen kommt es häufig vor dass Störe aus dem Teich springen

Mutmaßungen und Spekulation gab es hier ja bereits genug, das überlasse ich anderen. Wer Interesse hat kann sich per PN bei mir melden, ich habe aktuell meine Bachelorarbeit über Wiederansiedelung/ Gefahren /Problematik der allochthonen Arten der Störartigen in der Donau verfasst. 

LG Thomas


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (8. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Stör macht ausflug !!*

Moin,

na bitte.... Thomas hat die Sache denn nun wohl auf den Punkt gebracht und die eingangs gestellte Frage beantwortet. (War ja klar Thomas, wer sonst ..??)

Ich fand die Diskussion auch recht lustig und auch recht müßig. Wer einmal Störe in freier Natur, wie ich im Jenissej in Sibirien und im Kaspischen Meer gesehen hat, wird garantiert nicht darüber diskutieren ob ein Stör in 15.000 L oder in 30.000 L artgerecht gehalten wird.

Andererseits... (die andere Seite gibts ja immer auch noch) wird ein Wellensittich in seinem kleinem Käfig artgerecht gehalten ?? Wer einmal Wildpferde im Merfelder Bruch gesehen hat, wie denkt der über die Haltung von Pferden in ihren kleinen Ställen ?? etc. kann jeder beliebig fortführen.

Ich denke mal, wir müssen hier immer irgendwelche Kompromisse machen und sollten uns da etwas toleranter verhalten. Die freie Natur können wir alle in unseren ach so geliebten Teichen nicht imitieren, aber wir können...

... siehste und nu fällt mir auch nix mehr ein. So iss diss nu mal bei sonem Thema. Thomas... bitte übernehmen !!

ok.. ich meinte "versuchen", obwohl auch keine tolle Antwort.


----------



## jochen (8. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Re: Stör macht ausflug !!*

Hallo Reinhard,



sternhausen schrieb:


> Übrigens kann dieses Sprungverhalten bei Stören ganz normal sein.
> Manche haben eben das Bestreben auf Wanderschaft zu gehen, aber sicher nicht weil sie __ Parasiten oder sonstiges haben



mit dem Schlussatz dieses Zitates von dir liegst du meiner Meinung nach falsch,
wie schon von mir in einigen Beiträgen dieses Themas versucht zu erklären,
springen viele Fische, wie auch der Stör, bei Parasitenbefall vermehrt.

Ob jetzt der Stör, aus Wanderschaftsgedanken, ob wie von Thomas beschrieben...

vor einem Gewitter,
bei der Dämmerung,
oder eben als Folge von Parasitenbefall, gesprungen ist, wird wohl nur alleine der Stör gewusst haben.

Meine Meinung zu diesen Thema ist eben,

__ Störe neigen bei der Haltung in zu kleinen Teichen zu Erkrankungen, die sich eben auch als Parasitenbefall zeigen.


----------



## ebo (8. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Stör macht ausflug !!*

Mich ärgert in den Diskussionen aber ständig, dass einige nur Beiträge abgeben, um zu mekkern.

Und dabei einfach immer nur eine Seite betrachten.
Und wenn das Thema schon 1000x behandelt wurde. Man wird ja nicht gezwungen zu antworten.

Wenns einem auf den S**** geht kann man ja auch mal gepflegt gar nix sagen.

Klar setzt man Fische nicht aus. Ich wollte damit einfach nur deutlich machen, welches Dilemma ein zu großer Fisch macht. Und mit 70cm ist der noch lange nicht ausgewachsen.


----------



## jochen (8. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Stör macht ausflug !!*

Hi Jo,



Jo-Hamburg schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> Ich fand die Diskussion auch recht lustig und auch recht müßig.



Danke...


:shock​


----------



## sternhausen (8. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Stör macht ausflug !!*

Hi Jochen



> mit dem Schlussatz dieses Zitates von dir liegst du meiner Meinung nach falsch,
> wie schon von mir in einigen Beiträgen dieses Themas versucht zu erklären,
> springen viele Fische, wie auch der Stör, bei Parasitenbefall vermehrt.
> 
> ...



Da will ich dir auch gar nicht wiedersprechen, aber es kann doch nicht sein, das ich wenn ein Stör mal springt sofort nur mehr von __ Parasiten spreche.
Diese ewige Schwarzmalerei von Leuten wo die meisten nicht nochmal einen Stör aus der Nähe gesehn haben ist einfach ein Wahnsinn.
Da kommt ein User der einfach eine Frage hat und alle "Spezialisten" melden sich mit unqualifizierten Aussagen.

Jo-Hamburg hat  es ganz einfach auf den Punkt gebracht, volkommen richtig sein Beitrag, wie ich für mich finde.

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl das manche Koi Besitzer, da selbst gebrannte Kinder, nur mehr Krankheiten bei allen anderen Fischen sehen und in jeden Teichbesitzer der andere Fische als Kois hat ein Tierquäler sehen.

Natürlich sollte ein Stör eine gewisse Wassermenge  und Wasserfläche haben, aber das alleine ist es noch lange nicht.
Mindestens genau so wichtig neben vielen anderen Parametern ist wie der Teich angelgt ist .
Aber im Endeffekt ist es wie schon einmal oben geschrieben relativ sinnlos zu solchen Dingen zu schreiben, da es ja die "Experten", die einen Stör mal in einem Gartenfachmarkt oder so gesehen haben, sicher besser wissen als Leute die selbst seit Jahren __ Störe haben und sich mit diesem Thema sehr intensiv auseinander setzen.
Am besten wäre es ja wenn sich die Leute zu Beiträgen melden wo sie auch etwas verstehen.
Kein Mensch wird auf die Idee kommen und sein Auto beim Zuckerbäcker reparieren lassen.
Und da jeder von uns seine Stärken hat, gibts auch sicher für jeden Themen um Antworten zu schreiben.
Denn nur immer das schlechte zu sehen und das wiederzugeben was irgend jemand irgend wann einmal irgendwo gelesen oder gehört hat, lässt die Qualität von Beiträgen sehr leiden
Auch wenn ich jetzt zerfetzt werde, aber es musste ganz einfach wieder mal gesagt werden.
Grüße Reinhard


----------



## Olli.P (8. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Stör macht ausflug !!*

Hi Reinhard,

sehr guter Beitrag. 

Und weil ich keine Ahnung von Stören habe, hab ich hier auch nix geschrieben. 

Einziger Tipp von meiner Seite wäre evtl. noch eine Strömungspumpe mit einzubringen.

So'n Ding hab ich auch im Teich und muss sagen, meine Koi finden das richtig toll. 

Übrigens hab ich schon mal gehört das __ Störe auch laufen geh'n sollen wenn sie nicht genug zu fressen bekommen. 
Dann haun die einfach ab........


----------



## jochen (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Stör macht ausflug !!*

Hi Reinhard,





sternhausen schrieb:


> Hi Jochen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du hast vollkommen Recht,
 ich werde nie mehr zur Störhaltung und Koihaltung schreiben,
da ich wirklich keine praktizierte Ahnung davon habe,
jedoch finde ich,
wenn man meine Beiträge in diesen Thema liest,
das sie wirklich nicht so falsch liegen.

Vielleicht habe ich auch mal das Glück, 
und ich habe ein Grundstück,
auf dem ich einen geeigneten Koi, oder gar Störteich bauen kann,
dann kann ich weiter diskutieren,
bis dahin tschüssi...

leider zählen ja nicht fundierte Gespräche,
bestaunen von wirklich idealen Koiteichen  bei Freunden und Forenmitgliedern,
naja was solls,
geht den Weg, meinen Fischteich find ich immer noch prima,
bei Koi und Störe halt ich mich raus...

vielleicht zu Recht?


ciao.


----------



## Wuzzel (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Stör macht ausflug !!*

Liebe Leute... Spezialisten hin und her, 
man wird zu jedem Thema eine immer noch bessere 
Kapazität finden, auch wenn sich ein vermeindlich anerkannter 
"Spezialist" bereits geäussert hat. 

Auch der zitierte Zuckerbäcker kann mir ja z.B. sagen, das wenn der Ölstand im Auto 
zu niedrig ist man besser nicht mit fährt. 

Um den ultimativen Rat und 100 % korrekten Rat in einem Forum geben zu können reichen die Informationen die der Fragestellende zur Verfügung stellt doch sowieso in den seltensten Fällen aus. 

Viele wirklich krasse Falschaussagen wurden in dem Thread nun wirklich nicht getroffen. 
Natürlich kann man vieles nur vermuten, und vieles kann sein, muss aber nicht. 
Manches ist vielleicht wahrscheinlich. 

Schön das es hier im Forum zu vielen Themen "Spezialisten" gibt, die dann und wann auch mal korrigierend eingreifen können. Aber, wenn wir bei allen Fragen nur auf die Spezialisten warten, anstatt vielleicht mal ne Antwort zu geben, die ohne Studium, Dr. Titel, eigene Erfahrungen etc. belegt ist... ich denke mal, dann hätten die Spezialisten soooo viel zu tun, das viele Threads unbeantwortet bleiben. 

Im Vergleich zu vielen anderen Foren ist die Qualität der Antworten zu sehr vielen Themen beachtlich gut ! 
Daran lasst uns weiter arbeiten, anstatt uns gegenseitig die Kompetenz streitig zu machen. 
Mal ne falsche oder halbrichtige Antwort, die dann korrigiert oder spezifiziert wird, ist  doch per se erst mal nichts schlechtes. 

In einem Forum sollte sich meiner unmaßgeblichen Meinung nach sowieso niemand aus einer Antwort allein seine Meinung bilden, sondern der Thread als ganzes ist doch als Antwort zu sehen. 

Mit internetten Grüßen 
Wolf


----------



## CoolNiro (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Stör macht ausflug !!*

Hallo Reinhard,

Spezialist hin oder her...

wenn ich 5 km weiter bei einer Teichbaufirma
mit Koi und Störhandel den Musterteich sehe,
der 3 x so groß ist wie der Teich von Marius
und die 2m __ Störe den ganzen Tag in der
Tiefzone immer im Kreis schwimmen, erinnert
das stark an die Elefanten beim Zirkus,
die den ganzen Tag den Kopf nach links und
rechts schwenken.

Um sowas madig zu finden braucht man kein
Experte sein, dazu reicht gesunder Verstand.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## sternhausen (9. Aug. 2009)

Hallo zusammen
Ich will nun noch mal hierzu Stellung nehmen und versuchen zu erklären was ich mit meinem Posting gemeint habe.
Zuerst einmal möchte ich betonen das es mir nicht darum geht irgend jemand 
persönlich anzuprangern!!!!!!!!
Selbstverständlich kann und soll in einem Forum jeder mit diskutieren.
Es geht hier nicht nur um Speziallisten.
Auch ich selbst bin nicht der "Spezialist" so wie zum Beispiel Thomas (stu_fishing) einer ist.
Jedoch bin ich der Meinung das so "Posts" wie , der wollte flüchten, der wollte Selbstmord begehen, ich würde es auch tun usw, usw. dem Fragesteller sicher nicht helfen, zumal solche Aussagen fern von jeder Realität liegen.
Ich habe ja auch geschrieben, das eine gewisse Teichgröße sein sollte, aber nur die Teichgröße alleine ist es bei weitem nicht.
Zu einer vernünftigen Störhaltung gehört noch viel mehr dazu als nur einen großen Teich zu haben.
Des weiteren finde ich einen Teich bei einem Händler mit einem "Störteich" zu vergleichen etwas an den Haaren herbeigezogen.
Aber eben wenn man nur so etwas kennt, dann ist es auch verständlich, das es zu solchen Postings kommt.
Ich habe selbst einige __ Störe in meinem Teich, das schon seit Jahren, und da schwimmt keiner wie ein Elefant im Zirkus nur seine Runden.
Die schwimmen, wie jeder andere Fisch im ganzen Teich hin und her, mal im Flachbereich , dann wieder im Tiefbereich oder auch im Mittelwasser.
Ich war erst heute wieder mit diesen wunderbaren Tieren tauchen und da ist 
   nichts mit panikartiger Flucht oder sonstiger Stress, die kommen her sind neugierig und wollen beschäftigt werden.
Ich bin aber sicher kein Tierquäler oder ähnliches, den ich getraue mir zu behaupten, das meine Störe und auch sicher viele Störe von anderen Störbesitzern besser wohnen und leben als so mancher Mensch selbst.
Aber nochmal abschließend zum Thema, sicher kann jeder seine Meinung schreiben und es geht auch sicher nicht die Welt unter wenn jemand mal als Unwissenheit etwas Falsches schreibt, aber eine gewisse Qualität, die den Fragenden User helfen könnte sollte schon jeder Beitrag haben.
Grüße Reinhard


----------



## Annett (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Stör macht ausflug !!*

Guten Abend.

Wenn jetzt nur noch jeder über das schreiben "darf", was er selbst schon einmal ausprobiert hat, wirds hier aber mächtig ruhig + viele Fragensteller werden ohne Antwort bleiben. 
Und jeder, der sagen möchte "setzt keine Fische in Miniteiche, weils auf Dauer nicht gut geht", "laßt die __ Muscheln lieber beim Händler, weil sie in 90% der Teich früher oder später sterben = verhungern", "Koi gehören nicht in 3000 Liter Teiche", "Bürsten sind als Vorfilterung überholt" soll das Mißlingen vorher selbst ausprobiert haben? 
Ist das Euer Ernst? :shock 

Das Thema __ Störe scheint ein ähnlich rotes Tuch zu sein, wie Katzen oder __ Reiher am Teich. Warum das so ist? 

Vielleicht sollten wir alle uns darauf einigen, solche Anfragen zu überlesen oder auf bereits stattgefundene (gute!) Diskussionen zu verweisen, statt sarkastisch zu reagieren? 
Ich kann diesen Sarkasmus zum Teil nachvollziehen (manch einer begegnet so seiner eigenen Frustration), finde ihn aber nicht gut, weil er niemandem hilft. Weder dem Teichbesitzer, noch dem Stör oder dem nächsten, der mit dem Gedanken "Störhaltung" spielt. 

Es steht jedem Wissenden frei, auf solche speziellen Anfragen sachlich zu antworten. 
Diese Antworten vermisse ich des Öfteren. Erst wenn das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen ist (die ersten mal wieder die obligatorisch Sprüche "der Teich ist zu klein" ausgepackt haben), wird evtl. etwas Wissen preisgegeben. 
Schade...., vor allem für den Fragesteller.


Beste Grüße und eine angenehme, neue Woche 
Annett
_
"Erfahrung bezahlt man teuer, obwohl man sie gebraucht billiger haben könnte." - Amerikanisches Sprichwort_

EDIT: Nun hat mich Reinhard beim Tippseln überholt.


----------



## hadron (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Stör macht ausflug !!*

@sternhausen und Annett


----------



## jochen (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Stör macht ausflug !!*

Hallo...

@ Reinhard und Annett,

ich habe mir nochmals bewusst nur meine Beiträge zu diesen Thema durchgelesen...
ich konnte weder, Sarkasmus noch Falschaussagen erkennen.

Ich habe sachlich darauf hingewiesen das der Teich definitiv zu klein ist, das ist ja wohl Fakt,
und habe den Tipp gegeben, das Fische bei Parasitenbefall verstärkt springen,
jedoch auch darauf hingewiesen das ich keine Erfahrung mit Stören habe, und meine Aussagen auf Grund meiner Erfahrungen in der Aquaristik kommen.

Das ich dann als selbsternannter Experte hier rüberkomme, oder gar noch belächelt werde, stinkt mir ehrlich gesagt zum Himmel.

Wie schon geschrieben ich wollte nur helfen, und mache das gerne weiter hier im Forum, wenn ich meine helfen zu können,
genauso bin ich ja froh wenn mir geholfen wird.

In diesen Sinne...
 das war mein letztes Post in diesen Thema,

schönen Sonntag noch.


----------



## Annett (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Stör macht ausflug !!*

Öhm... 

Jochen, wo bitte habe ich Dich einmal persönlich angesprochen?

Mir ging es um die anfänglichen sarkastischen Einwürfe, die auch von hadron in Beitrag # 28 zitiert wurden.

Also bitte nicht irgend etwas in meine Zeilen hinein interpretieren, dass da nie gestanden hat.


----------



## sternhausen (9. Aug. 2009)

Hi Jochen



> ich habe mir nochmals bewusst nur meine Beiträge zu diesen Thema durchgelesen...
> ich konnte weder, Sarkasmus noch Falschaussagen erkennen.



siehst du Jochen und genau so etwas kommt dann raus, ich zitiere hier noch mal was ich extra mit ganz vielen Rufzeichen geschrieben habe.


> Zuerst einmal möchte ich betonen das es mir nicht darum geht irgend jemand
> persönlich anzuprangern!!!!!!!!



Ich hoffe du verstehst jetzt was ich meine.

Grüße Reinhard


----------



## Susan (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Stör macht ausflug !!*

Ich denke jeder weiß was gemeint war und man/frau sollte jetzt auch nicht alles auf die Goldwaage legen...
Ich wünsche Euch einen schönen Sonntag.


----------



## ebo (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Stör macht ausflug !!*

Aber speziell hier wird schnell provokativ geschrieben um das mal milde auszudrücken.
Und das kann es einfach nicht sein.

Wenn jemand was zu bemängel hat dann soll er das tun. Aber im Rahmen und vor allen Dingen angemessen. Und nicht um Beiträge zu sammeln.

Schönen Wochenanfang.

ebo


----------



## CoolNiro (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Stör macht ausflug !!*



> Des weiteren finde ich einen Teich bei einem Händler mit einem "Störteich" zu vergleichen etwas an den Haaren herbeigezogen.
> Aber eben wenn man nur so etwas kennt, dann ist es auch verständlich, das es zu solchen Postings kommt.
> Ich habe selbst einige __ Störe in meinem Teich, das schon seit Jahren, und da schwimmt keiner wie ein Elefant im Zirkus nur seine Runden.



Find ich nicht, an den Haaren herbeigezogen wäre das Urteil
über einen Händlerteich den man gar nicht kennt. Hier gehts
nicht um mickrige Verkaufsbecken, sondern um wirklich super
Koiteiche im "Mustergarten" auf 8000qm Fläche !!! Die Störe
schwimmen da aber leider trotzdem verhaltensgestört im Teich.

Schöne große Teiche mit Stör kenn ich sehr wohl und die sind
auch weitestgehend akzeptabel und das Verhalten der Tiere
entspricht den Schilderungen von Reinhard.

Es geht hier aber immer noch um 18.000 Liter, daß sollte man
in dieser Diskussion nicht aus den Augen verlieren.

Für kurze (vielleicht auch unsachliche) Beiträge wie am Anfang
des Themas hab ich mehr Verständnis als für Fischhaltung im
zu kleinen Teich. Dies resultiert einfach aus Traurigkeit über
zu viele beratungsresistente Fischgefängnisbesitzer und hat
mit Sarkasmus gar nix zu tun. Emotionslose Sachlichkeit bringt
nur schwer jemand zum Umdenken wie die Erfahrung hier zeigt.
(Leider)

Gruß
Andy


----------



## thias (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Stör macht ausflug !!*

... oh jeh,
hätte ich die gewaltige Welle geahnt, hätte ichs mir verkniffen , also sorry .

Die Frage war aber so schön flappsig gestellt.


> *Stör macht ausflug !! *


Da dachte ich, da passt auch so eine flappsige Antwort.
Ich wollte niemanden beleidigen, es nicht besser wissen, ...
... ich fands nur lustig... und eben nicht so "tierernst"


----------



## ebo (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Stör macht ausflug !!*

Das Problem sind nicht die flapsigen Antworten sondern ständig diese Oberlehrer :evil


----------



## Eugen (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Stör macht ausflug !!*

@ ebo

"Also lautet ein Beschluß:
Daß der Mensch was lernen muß.
Nicht allein das Abc
Bringt den Menschen in die Höh,
Nicht allein im Schreiben, Lesen
Übt sich ein vernünftig Wesen;
Nicht allein in Rechnungssachen
Soll der Mensch sich Mühe machen;
Sondern auch der Weisheit Lehren
Muß man mit Vergnügen hören.
Daß dies mit Verstand geschah
War Herr Lehrer Lämpel da."

Zitat "Max und Moritz"  Wilhelm Busch

Ansonsten besser "no comment"


----------



## ebo (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Stör macht ausflug !!*

Genau Eugen.

Immer mal weiter so.
In diesem Sinne.


----------



## Aristocat (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Stör macht ausflug !!*

Menno @ All!

Könntet Ihr nicht mal langsam aufhören auf einander einzuprügeln?
Es wird echt peinlich!
Ausserdem; es haben ja wohl alle mal mehr oder weninger ihr Fett weg gekriegt! Sicher möchte man, besonders als Newbee, fundierte Antworten, aber als längerer User sollte man doch Frotzelei von Pöbelei unterscheiden lernen. Wenn nicht kann man doch mal sagen" Hei Leute, wenn das Problem behoben ist könnt ihr mich gerne "verhauen" aber jetzt brauch ich mal Hilfe!"


----------



## zickenkind (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Stör macht ausflug !!*

Hallo,

" ARISTOCAT/ANDREA " " EUGEN " 

Warum machen die MOD`S dieses Thema nicht einfach zu???? Bei anderen Themen geht das doch auch. Bin zwar auch neugierig und habe hier mitgelesen aber das ein oder andere mal nur mit dem Kopf geschüttelt. Ich glaube mal die eigendliche Frage ist hier fast nicht beantwortet worden und ob dem Fragesteller nun geholfen wurde ????? Hoffe mal das Marius trotz allen noch vernünftige Antworten per PN bekommen hat.

PS: Als NEUER oder auch Alter USER hier, muss man(n) sich demnächst Fragen ob man überhaupt hier noch Fragen stellen sollte aus ANGST man wird mal wieder in der Luft zerrissen !!!!!


----------



## Crossbowman7711 (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Stör macht ausflug !!*

Hallo ,
ich hätte nie gedacht das meine Frage zu so vielen Diskusionen führt aber nochmals danke für die Antworten.
Das positive ist , das der Stör nur einmal gesprungen ist und jetzt wieder seine Zirkusbahnen zieht .
Es ist aber nicht einfach ein geeignetes Gewässer zu finden . Ich habe mal den Versuch gestarten den Stör abzugeben aber die Resonanz war nicht so doll , viele habe noch kleinere Teiche haben und wollen darin einen Stör halten . Das liegt wohl wirklich an dem einen oder anderen Showbecken bei Händlern . Bei einem Händler in der Nähe teilen sich 3 __ Störe ein Baeri und zwei Diamant (gut 1 m ) mit min. 10 Koi einen 8000 L Teich . Was soll man da als unwissender Kunde da denken ?:crazy

So dank der vielen Antworten und Fachbeiträgen bin jetzt etwas Schlauer     ( hoffe ich zumindest ) .

viele Grüße 

Marius


----------



## hadron (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Stör macht ausflug !!*



CoolNiro schrieb:


> ...Sachlichkeit bringt nur schwer jemand zum Umdenken...



Das einzige was deine Beiträge hier geschafft haben, ist dass ich die (und vor allem dich) nicht mehr ernst nehme (egal ob das was da geschrieben steht Sinn macht oder nicht).

Laut eigener Aussage hast du "verschiedene *Wild* und Zuchtfische" - das heisst also, du hast freilebende Fische Ihrer natürlichen Umgebung beraubt und in deine Pfützenlandschaft integriert? Da haben die es jetzt wohl besser - was? 

Spiel dich also nicht auf


----------



## Wuzzel (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Stör macht ausflug !!*

Geht es jetzt um den Teich von CoolNiro ? oder um einen Stör der einen Ausflug macht ? 

Wuzzel


----------



## Digicat (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Stör macht ausflug !!*

Servus Jörg

Den Ball schön flach halten 

Und bitte weiterhin schön sachlich bleiben


----------



## hadron (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Stör macht ausflug !!*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Geht es jetzt um den Teich von CoolNiro ? oder um einen Stör der einen Ausflug macht ?
> 
> Wuzzel



weis das noch jemand??


----------



## hadron (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Stör macht ausflug !!*



Frettchenfreund schrieb:


> Die letzten Beiträge sind alle OT!​



Spätestens seit Post #7 ist fast alles OT


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Stör macht ausflug !!*

Ich wäre dafür alle Beiträge ab #2 in die Trashbox zu verschieben. Jemand was dagegen ?

Und dann hoffen das der Thread dann in die richtige Richtung geht


----------



## Digicat (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Stör macht ausflug !!*

Servus Uwe

Ich glaube das wäre das einzig richtige


----------



## Wuzzel (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Stör macht ausflug !!*

Also ich steh nach wie vor dazu das ich die Haupturscache für das springen im hier zu kleinen Teich sehe. 
Das hab ich genau so flapsig wie der Thread Titel das formulierte in Post 10 formuliert. 
Die Meinung könnt Ihr für falsch halten, aber Off Topic ist das nun nicht.

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Susan (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Stör macht ausflug !!*

Ich glaube nicht das da noch vernünftige Antworten kommen und sich der Aufwand für lohnt. Ausserdem ist das Problem kein Problem gewesen wie ich es sehe, sondern es war einmalig. Selbst wenn es noch einmal vorkommen sollte, glaube ich nicht das es daran liegt was Wuzzel geschrieben hat, wenn es permanent wäre schon....


----------



## Eugen (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Stör macht ausflug !!*

#1



Crossbowman7711 schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Ahnung warum er das gemacht ?



Das war die Frage von Marius 

Zusammenfassend darf man wohl sagen:

Ja,viele haben da eine Ahnung, nur wissen tut es allein der Stör.
Den kann man zwar fragen,nur wird er es ihm bzw. uns nie verraten.


----------



## Susan (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Stör macht ausflug !!*

...habe mich geirrt....


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Stör macht ausflug !!*

Eugen hat die passenden Worte gefunden  (danke dafür)

Darum: *Closed*

Sollten noch zwischenmenschliche Dinge offen sein, dann bitte per PN


----------

